
Make a backup NOW - rchipman
I feel obligated to make a public service announcement after an incredibly close call today. I had my backpack stolen, and (luckily) was able to recover it hours later. Inside, was my computer. More importantly, inside was my <i>data</i>, and it was not backed up.<p>I have been intending to set up my backup system for a long time now, but hadn&#x27;t yet found the time to do so. Somehow, I managed to convince myself that nothing bad would happen in the mean time; this was a wake-up call. Don&#x27;t be like me. Start making backups. I&#x27;m doing it right now. I&#x27;m enjoying borg backup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;borgbackup&#x2F;borg).
======
wikwocket
In a timely note, World Backup Day is March 31st:
[http://www.worldbackupday.com/en/](http://www.worldbackupday.com/en/)

Sadly, in my experience, we only back stuff up after personally seeing a big
loss. And there's a strong cobbler's-children effect: we who are technical and
should have the best backups often forget to, because we're confident in the
technology, or have too many other tasks on our lists.

